# Ranting blog



## Abi (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been blogging, along with a girlfriend, for a few months. Both of us are having trouble in our marriages, but can't seem to get any feedback on our blog? Just wondering, instead of reposting EVERYTHING, if it would be easier to just post a link to the blog and try and get some feedback??

www.polythekat.blogspot.com


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I read through your blogs. It sounds to me like you need to get away from your husband sooner rather than later. Your distain for him is making you crazy, and is doing your children no favor.

On a side note, I don't know much about having a poly lifestyle. I did read you say that your husband will not leave the marriage because when you have kids that is what you do. Is there any possibility that he may be open to living a poly lifestyle?


----------



## Abi (Oct 1, 2008)

NO WAY....my husband would never be open to bein OPEN. He is too old fashion!


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

So what is holding you back from leaving?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Abi said:


> I have been blogging, along with a girlfriend, for a few months. Both of us are having trouble in our marriages, but can't seem to get any feedback on our blog? Just wondering, instead of reposting EVERYTHING, if it would be easier to just post a link to the blog and try and get some feedback??
> 
> www.polythekat.blogspot.com


you can always copy and paste it here for ease of use.

draconis


----------



## Abi (Oct 1, 2008)

I was trying to wait till the kids were in school....but that turned out to be IMPOSSIBLE! Being a stay at home mom...didnt want to leave the kids in daycare b4 I had to.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Abi said:


> NO WAY....my husband would never be open to bein OPEN. He is too old fashion!


So does he agree with the other man?

draconis


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

From what I've read...bail, girl. It's not a good place for you to be nor for the kids.


----------



## Abi (Oct 1, 2008)

No my husband does not agree with me seeing other men and has no idea that I have in the past.


----------

